# Press Brake



## Peter Dahlman (Feb 7, 2016)

This has been on my todo list for a long time, finally


----------



## brino (Feb 7, 2016)

Nicely Done!
-brino


----------



## ch2co (Feb 7, 2016)

Gorgeous! I've almost embarked on putting one together for quite a while, but I have a sheet metal shop with a 180 ton 10ft. Cincinnati.
 Still on weekends or at 2:30 in the morning when you just need to bend something.......  
Where did you get the dies, buy or make them yourself? 

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Peter Dahlman (Feb 8, 2016)

Thank's!
The dies are actually scrap pieces from a big Ursviken press brake. It's nice because it has different radius on each side. 
I got one more thing to fix on this project, i'am going to split the upper tool in 5 different sizes for boxing etc. That's why there are some many bolts there.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 8, 2016)

Great job on that. Something else I need to put on the list. Mike


----------



## mws (Feb 8, 2016)

On my list too. Nice project. Question: What's the angle on the dies? I little less (more acute) than 90 I imagine?


----------



## Peter Dahlman (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi!
I'am not sure about the angle of the dies, i can take some measurements. But they allow more than 90 degrees bending. To achive a 90 bend you have to slightly bend pass that because the material is flexing back a bit. But it works surprisingly good / effortless


----------

